# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) عطل شحن مشكلة شحن samsung GT-I8262 core

## givarawan

لدي مشكلة شحن samsung GT-I8262 core لا يستشعر بالشحن بتاتاً وحتى على الحاسب وكأنك لا تضع الكبل بالمقبس.
أتمنى من الأخوة توجيهي
تحياتي لكم مسبقاً

----------


## sultanbarcelon

salam gair conictor

----------


## kano

هل غيرت مدخل الشحن قم بتغييره

----------


## gevarahindi

غير جدله الشحن كامله وذا لم تحصل على نتيجه اخبرني لاعطيك طريقه عمل جنبر للشحن

----------


## draga

هل ممكن بعض اعطال هواتف كوندور

----------


## alkassem28

بارك الله بك

----------


## izanivan

change socket charg*

----------

